# Can I change my username?



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wondering, cuz I'm sick of mine (old band name).


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2008)

Ask Admin


----------



## Leon (Jan 7, 2008)

send Chris a PM.


----------

